# Looking for training - wedding and portrait photography



## Franck (Sep 17, 2016)

Hello,

I'm looking for a training for professional photographer with a good level and a price < 2500$

To be fully honest, I'm loving the work done by Roberto Valenzuela or Jerry Ghionis but in France it's a pain to find someone giving the same level of training 

Which training/trainer do you recommend ? I'm saving money to come few days/weeks in US to learn more about American culture and photography knowledge.

And what about online training ?

Many thanks,

Kind regards,
Franck


----------

